# Happy 45th Bday Lucy Liu!



## Stickgrappler (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/happy-45th-birthday-lucy-liu.html

can't believe she's 45 already!?!?!?!

aging gracefully!


----------



## Tames D (Dec 2, 2013)

She's still hawt!


----------



## Takai (Dec 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Mauthos (Dec 3, 2013)

Damn can't believe she is 45!!


----------

